# Boy survives fall, bounces off palm trees



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

This is wild.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...ff-balcony-after-bouncing-off-palm-trees.html


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

He must have watched Avatar.

Why don't people watch their kids!!??


----------

